
Ask HN: What are the best books to self study models of computation? - chamoda
Need an introductory text first. Would like it to cover all or few topics from each category.<p>Sequential models<p>* Finite state machines
* Pushdown automata
* Turing Machine<p>Functional models<p>* Lambda calculus
* Recursive functions
* Combinatory logic
* Cellular automaton
* Abstract rewriting systems<p>Concurrent models<p>* Kahn process networks
* Petri nets
* Synchronous Data Flow
* Interaction nets
* Actor model
======
pcvarmint
Free e-books / lecture notes:

[http://cs.brown.edu/people/jsavage/book/](http://cs.brown.edu/people/jsavage/book/)

[http://joshua.smcvt.edu/computation/book.pdf](http://joshua.smcvt.edu/computation/book.pdf)

[https://doc.lagout.org/science/0_Computer%20Science/4_Theory...](https://doc.lagout.org/science/0_Computer%20Science/4_Theory%20of%20Computation/Computability%20and%20Complexity.pdf)

[http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~doty/fall2015ecs120/notes.pdf](http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~doty/fall2015ecs120/notes.pdf)

[http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~black/CS311/Lecture%20Notes/Lambda%...](http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~black/CS311/Lecture%20Notes/Lambda%20Calculus.pdf)

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.02291](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.02291)

[http://www.lsis.org/poccim/phd_thesis_marco_pocci.pdf](http://www.lsis.org/poccim/phd_thesis_marco_pocci.pdf)

Collage of machine models:

[https://www.revolvy.com/page/Finite%252Dstate-
machine](https://www.revolvy.com/page/Finite%252Dstate-machine)

Github repo of models:

[https://github.com/topics/theory-of-
computation](https://github.com/topics/theory-of-computation)

